# 20th Annual Greater KC Cellarmasters Wine Classic



## salcoco (Nov 14, 2018)

Celebrating our 20th Anniversary with the wine competition on January 25-26. 2019. entries due Jan 2-12, 2019.
Standard medal awards for gold, silver and bronze.
Additional prizes awarded for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place finishers per class from our sponsors.
Separate judging of Original Source wines and Wine kits
Entries are $10 and Labels $1

Entry forms and details at www.cellermasters.org and attached wine packet


----------



## alb_56 (Nov 26, 2018)

Is a label entry required? Or can we just send a naked bottle with the entrance form?


----------



## salcoco (Nov 26, 2018)

if you are submitting a wine for judging, the bottle must have any label removed.

If you are entering a label for judging just he label should be sent.


----------



## alb_56 (Nov 26, 2018)

Ok, thank you.


----------



## BernardSmith (Nov 27, 2018)

Is there a class for mead or country wines? I may have missed them. Is this only for grape wines?


----------



## salcoco (Nov 28, 2018)

there is no class for mead. we could not muster enough qualified judges for a mead competition so rather than have a lackluster effort we removed it from competition.

If by country wines you mean fruit and vegetable wine there are classes for these wines. specifically class 8 is for fruit wines and class 10 is for vegetable wines. also class 7 covers the blending of grape and fruit wines. class 16 covers the blending of grape and fruit for kit wines.

Good luck with our entry.


----------



## BernardSmith (Nov 28, 2018)

Sad news about the mead competition. Just took a bronze at the Cellarmasters of LA competition for my elderflower wine, so I will have to see if I have another wine that I am sufficiently proud of to submit. Perhaps one of my vegetable wines.. On another note (or question). I am experimenting with wines made from whey as a byproduct of cheese making (known as blaand in Scotland and in Norway). Is there a class for such "off the wall" wines in this competition? I would understand if there isn't.


----------



## salcoco (Nov 29, 2018)

well I had to research blaand wine. very inter sting. we however don't have a class for these types of wine. thanks you for your interest and hope you have a chance to send in an entry.


----------



## BernardSmith (Nov 29, 2018)

Bummer. In fact I am in the middle of making a blaand (blaand as in blond or blonde, not as in bland, tasteless), and although this whey wine has another few weeks to go before I bottle it is surprisingly good: not sour, great mouthfeel and (at this time) still pleasantly sweet. I make mine from sweet whey (cultured milk not milk clabbered with lemon juice or citric acid) and it in fact tastes (young) much like alcoholic cream. If anyone makes hard cheese this is a great use for the whey which is normally a waste byproduct (though of course there are dozens of uses to which you put whey).


----------



## Amanda660 (Dec 12, 2018)

I have received fantastic feedback from this competition - some really great and some that made me take another look at my wine-making notes. I enter 2 competitions a year (3 if our forum hosts one) so I can get honest feedback on my wine making adventures....friends sugar coat from time to time so I don't always trust them  This is a great opportunity to see how your wines are doing.


----------



## salcoco (Dec 24, 2018)

Just a friendly reminder , entries are due from Jan 2-12 for this competition. visit www.cellarmasters.org for details on entries,entry forms and classes.


----------

